# 65 Gallon Aquarium - Medium Lighting no co2



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey all,

Has anyone had success with moderate light on a 65 gallon (24" depth) tank with "budget" lighting? What is your setup? My goal is to have a low tech (no co2) moderate light planted shrimp tank. I actually measure 21-22" from glass top to substrate. From my hours of research on this forum and elsewhere, I have learned about many of the countless options and also understand a tank of this depth can be... challenging, so some specific advice from experience would be great!

Solutions I've considered:


Shop lights - the 48" shop lights look a little silly over the 36" tank. I found 24" shop lights, but can't find cheap 6500k 24" T8's like I can for the 48".
Finnex Ray II-DS - 44 PAR at 24" depth would put me in the zone, but the price is hardly budget! I'd like to shoot for under $75...
Finnex Planted+ - Could put me in the zone as well, but again, price!
DIY - I'm not afraid of a little DIY... any recent write-ups on DIY? (Should I go for T5 if DIY?)

With my basic lighting that came with the aquarium, I've only been successful with Java Moss, lost quite a few other "low light" plants because I've learned my light is very low for the depth.

My LFS had some great healthy looking plants with good roots for cheap, so I grabbed a few of the ones marked "moderate" light, they include:

Giant Hairgrass
Narrow Leaf Chain Sword
Brazil Sword
Hope I can find a solution soon so they done die!

Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...&qid=1488240765&sr=8-1&keywords=beamswork+36"
$59.95
#4


----------



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow jeffkrol that seems like quite the bang for the buck!

Where did you find that chart, or is it something you created?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bduane said:


> Wow jeffkrol that seems like quite the bang for the buck!
> 
> Where did you find that chart, or is it something you created?


another poster took the measurements.
consider them more ballpark figures though.









Beamswork Razor:


> 30" Beamswork Razor 6500K (EA80):
> Center-----6" off center
> 1” - 250
> 4” - 84
> ...


Like the EA and fspec type..
Point is data is fairly consistent across types based on diode count and density..
3 row's are a bit weak..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html

ORIG post:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1082714-par-measurements-many-lights.html

Never mind.. Apogee was used:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/645602-extensive-light-measurements.html


----------



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the Beamswork 36" Pent 6500k fixture you suggested, thanks for the advice, I'll post an update once I receive it!


----------



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

I received the light! Thanks jeffkrol for the suggestion. The light appears to be great quality, and with the size of it, if I ever wanted high light, I could easily fit two over the top. The perceived brightness in my tank is amazing now.

I'm a little concerned about algae, I was looking for easy ways to control the output of light in case I need to dial it down a bit, I've read these can be dimmed with a PWM, does anyone have any personal experience with a PWM with the Beamswork DA 6500K 0.50W? I see there are some PWM's out there that have male/female pin connectors to be connected in-line with the power cable, anyone found one that worked with the connectors on the beamswork without splicing?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bduane said:


> I received the light! Thanks jeffkrol for the suggestion. The light appears to be great quality, and with the size of it, if I ever wanted high light, I could easily fit two over the top. The perceived brightness in my tank is amazing now.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about algae, I was looking for easy ways to control the output of light in case I need to dial it down a bit, I've read these can be dimmed with a PWM, does anyone have any personal experience with a PWM with the Beamswork DA 6500K 0.50W? I see there are some PWM's out there that have male/female pin connectors to be connected in-line with the power cable, anyone found one that worked with the connectors on the beamswork without splicing?


A bit confusing but this is the plug size..





> Output adaptor jack size: 5.5mm x 2.1-2.5mm Compatible




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/15V...32787692189.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.2.ZfxzTF









Getting a set of this type allows easy wiring..









Need to confirm the center pin diameter of the Beamswork..
Either 2.1 or 2.5 are readily available and apparently some are sort of universal..
OR adaptable..
https://www.amazon.com/CY-10pcs-Female-Adapter-Connector/dp/B00S6HL2D8









PIA but cheap on the evil bay...


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

could always dim the light with a TC420 controller essentially all you have to do with 1 light is cut the wire going between the light and powersupply. then wire power wires into the TC420 powersupply then hook the light to one of the channels, then you can program it to have sunrise/sunset and preciley control how bright it is. I use a couple right now on beamswork lights and love them. I honestly prolly wouldn't buy a finnex 24/7 over just matching a beamswork light to my tank and wiring up a controller.

tc420.net has some good info on programing them even if most of the info is aimed at led strips.


----------



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice, I like the idea of not splicing the cable for resale purposes if I ever upgrade, I'll pick up some of those adapters.

Regarding the TC420, I believe I found it on amazon for $30, but it doesn't include the poewer supply, is this because it is not normally required and the controller can just pull power from the lights existing power supply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bduane said:


> Regarding the TC420, I believe I found it on amazon for $30, but it doesn't include the poewer supply, is this because it is not normally required and the controller can just pull power from the lights existing power supply?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is normally powered from the 12 to 24V power supply..
Can run (limited) off the USB cable too..
In order not to sugar coat his too much.. the software is annoying at best..but functional..


----------



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

So far the light is great! My new hair algae is loving it (i was actually hoping for a little aglea!)

I just ordered the suggested TC420, I'm not afraid of a little programming.

I measured the barrel connector ID by seeing if a 3/32" drill bit shaft (2.38125mm) would fit inside, it would not, so I think this confirms that it is a 2.1mm ID connector, good news as parts for these seem much more common. I ordered the following so I don't need to splice the stock wiring or have exposed wiring other than at the controller: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IBFNH8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

